# US government warns iOS users their devices may be in danger



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

The batteries on my iPhone work great. I've never had a problem.


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> Unlike Android devices, iOS doesn't allow you to store files locally. So anything that you want to keep has to be uploaded to another website that just happens to be called a "cloud". It's no different from online file storage.



That's wild, I have yet to back up or store my files in the cloud. All of my backups are done on my local pc. Not saying your wrong..., wait, yes I am. Lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> Unlike Android devices, iOS doesn't allow you to store files locally. So anything that you want to keep has to be uploaded to another website that just happens to be called a "cloud". It's no different from online file storage.


So what is the memory on the phone for? Just apps?


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Lyle Clark said:


> That's wild, I have yet to back up or store my files in the cloud. All of my backups are done on my local pc. Not saying your wrong..., wait, yes I am. Lol


That is about half right and half wrong. Your phone will store up to the amount of storage you have on the phone. You have the option to move storage to the cloud only if you desire.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Never thought I'd see the day when apple got targeted.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Really? Why? All it takes is one pissed off nerd.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Leo G said:


> Really? Why? All it takes is one pissed off nerd.


Because they've been known up until recently for their security. Most hackers code for Windows since that's what the government and most people use. It would take a deep Web demigod to pull something like that off. Hacking ain't easy. 

For the record, I have never attempted to hack or even ventured into the deep Web. I don't even own a bit coin and suck at all video games including mine craft.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> Because they've been known up until recently for their security. Most hackers code for Windows since that's what the government and most people use. It would take a deep Web demigod to pull something like that off. Hacking ain't easy.
> 
> For the record, I have never attempted to hack or even ventured into the deep Web. I don't even own a bit coin and suck at all video games including mine craft.


This post makes me chuckle.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> Because they've been known up until recently for their security. Most hackers code for Windows since that's what the government and most people use. It would take a deep Web demigod to pull something like that off. Hacking ain't easy.
> 
> For the record, I have never attempted to hack or even ventured into the deep Web. I don't even own a bit coin and suck at all video games including mine craft.


Two things.

1) iCloud was recently hacked, and so it begins.

2) Apple did a good enough job screwing their own crap up, the hackers were completely satisfied with the inside job. See Google Maps and any update to date for the mass complaints and issues that they caused.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> This post makes me chuckle.


Let me in on the joke... 






TNTSERVICES said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1) iCloud was recently hacked, and so it begins.
> 
> 2) Apple did a good enough job screwing their own crap up, the hackers were completely satisfied with the inside job. See Google Maps and any update to date for the mass complaints and issues that they caused.


I (we all) know all of this hence all the celebrity nude pics that hit the net. Early 2000s people were flocking to Apple because of their chic-ness and the idea that "they don't get viruses". Macs were thought of as being safer than the PC. Well that all changed in 2013-2014. They may still remain the graphic and media design markets. 

FWIW I have 3 PCs, Linux home media center, and Android phones.


----------

